# Racine Dam



## Big Rap 51 (Aug 2, 2004)

Any reports from racine dam. Thinking about hitting it Sat. Will be fishing from shore.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

BIG RAP did you get the chance to fish the Racine Dam ?


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Just wanted to let you know that before the rain came we fished this area on 2/11/06 and caught over 100 sauger. We were in a boat about 500 yards from the dam fishing in 25ft of water. I hear the river looks like choclate soup right now.


----------



## Big Rap 51 (Aug 2, 2004)

Goldfish, I have fished it in the past from shore and caught saugers. Haven`t yet this year. Just wanted to know if the fishing had picked up?


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Bip Rap I have yet to get there this year will be going soon I can't wait till alittle warmer weather sets in My uncle owns a house close to the dam I stay there for the weekend when we come down more than likey I have spoke with you at the dam if you fish there in the summer


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Goldfish & Big Rap - I also fish this area of the river alot. My parents only live about 15 minutes from the dam so everytime I come to visit I fish it. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Snyd thanks for the offer I am sure I will take you up on it I am hoping to get down there some time next month atleast once


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

GoldFish - I was talking to my dad over the weekend and he said that the water was back down and the sauger are still hitting hard. I am going to try and take a day off next week and head back down. When the fishing is hot I hate to miss out.


----------

